#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  fatal error 0x004c hatch autocad 2014

## Nicolas Garcia Trejo

I get "fatal error 0x004c" to try a hatch in autocad 2014



(had installed autocad 2012, uninstall it and then install the 2014 version)

help meSee More: fatal error 0x004c hatch autocad 2014

----------

